# Channel Lineup Messed up for Comcast



## dcabbar (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I just activated Comcast with Tivo HD Series 3, and went through the regular Tivo setup, i.e. selected Comcast as the provider, it showed me one channel (Food network) and asked if it was correct, and I said Yes. Then it went ahead and downloaded info from Tivo.

I can receive channels fine (including HD channels), but channel lineup is messed up for some HD channels.

For example, 709 in Guide (channel list when you hit guide) is shown as KQHD and it is correct.

But, 722 is shown as HDT (Discovery HD) in Guide, but when you select it, you see ESPN2 HD. 

730 is shown as HBOHDP, but it actually is Discovery HD.

Am I doing something wrong here? Any idea how I can fix this?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

You may not be doing anything wrong. Here's how to check.

Go to zap2it.com and put in your zip code and select your cable system lineup. If it's correct there, and wrong on your tivo, you can try repeating guided setup on the tivo. If you have 9.1 software on your S3, you can just do the channel lineup part of guided setup by pressing enter from Tivo Central/Messages And Settings/Channels/Channel List (See the prompt on the bottom of that screen.) If not, you can repeat Guided Setup from Tivo Central/Messages and Settings/Restart or Reset System/Repeat Guided Setup.

During guided setup, it can usually deduce your lineup by asking one question. But you can tell it to try another channel if you want to.

If it's incorrect in both places, submit a lineup trouble report and it will be fixed in a few days. You'll get a message when there are lineup changes downloaded to your box.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LineUpForm.aspx

The other thing that might help is to post which Comcast system you get and people that read this and are on the same system might also be able to help you. Usually the cable companies post their channel lineups on their web site, so you can check that too, to try to figure out if one of the answers is confusing tivo.

-David


----------



## dcabbar (Dec 19, 2004)

It looks like it is wrong on zap2it.com as well.

I am on Comcast Digital in Mountain View, CA and as I mentioned 722 is listed as HDT on zap2it.com as well, but when I go to that channel, I get ESPN2HD.

Am I the only one getting this?

Thanks.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

dcabbar said:


> I am on Comcast Digital in Mountain View, CA and as I mentioned 722 is listed as HDT on zap2it.com as well, but when I go to that channel, I get ESPN2HD.


I guess I missed where you said that you checked zap2it.com in the OP.

Since you're in Mountain View, I think they would already know if they had a lineup problem there.

Did you repeat guided setup?

I looked at the comcast web site. There's 2 lineups for Mountain View listed, but they both have Discovery HD on 722. I did see a message saying they are in the process of changing the lineup in "my area". But, tivo should match what you see on zap2it.com.

-David


----------



## dcabbar (Dec 19, 2004)

Actually,

Lineup on Tivo Guide & Zap2it.com & Comcast.com sites are all same. But, as I mentioned before, 722 is shown as HDT on all, but when I type in this number I get ESPN2, likewise 730 is listed as 730, but I get NGC???

Really weird...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

dcabbar said:


> Actually,
> 
> Lineup on Tivo Guide & Zap2it.com & Comcast.com sites are all same. But, as I mentioned before, 722 is shown as HDT on all, but when I type in this number I get ESPN2, likewise 730 is listed as 730, but I get NGC???
> 
> Really weird...


Yes, that is pretty strange. Perhaps a call to comcast is in your future? (To see if they changed the lineup in your part of Mountain View .. there was that message about the lineup being changed. Maybe the fact that they have two Mountain View lineups listed, with identical channel mappings is a mistake?)

Do you have any other HDTVs in the house without tivos? (Just to check what's on 722 and 730 on those and what the guide says on them?)

-David


----------



## dcabbar (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I have seen 3 calls to Comcast in my past There is something really weird going on, comcast verified the channel lineup and the problem. They will be sending someone in.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## StickyC (Jan 8, 2002)

FWIW - I'm having channel lineup issues as well. I'm with Comcast Digital in San Jose.
Some of my symptoms:
I've got two channel 725's in my guide, one is ESPN, one is NFLHD.
727- listed as universal HD, but I think it's the golf channel
728- listed a Golf/VS, but shows MTV content
729- listed as HBOHD, shows HBOHD
This all happened after I got the upgrade. It's difficult to tell what's what because neither zap2it or comcats shows the premium channels in their online guides that I could find.

Tried doing the basic setup and things are still whacked. I hate to start from scratch, I've got a ton of programming and passes set up.

so very very fed up with Comcast.


----------



## lindrone (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm seeing this as well. I can't get the right channel guide data at all. 

A little more detail from my side, since I just got my TivoHD, and I don't have any previous channel data.

723 - ESPND = ESPN HD = no guide data at all on this channel
724 - ESPN = ESPN2 = shows ESPN's channel data
725 - ESPN2 = I don't even know what this channel is = showing ESPN2's channel data

So the actual ESPN1 channel has no programming guide....

It's really annoying. I'm thinking about using San Francisco's Comcast guide instead. It seems to correspond with the correct channels.


----------



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey dcabbar, I'm also in Mountain View, CA 94040 (on Sleeper east of Grant Rd.)

Yesterday I received the following lineup change message from Tivo:

Added:
738 USAHD
746 HGTVD
754 DSCHD
758 HSTRYHD
780 HBOHD
783 MAXHD 
785 SHOWHD 
788 STARZHD

Deleted:
722 HDT
730 HBOHDP
732 MAXHDP
734 STRZHDP
736 SHOWHDP

Moved:
From 715 to 757 NGCHD
From 718 to 734 AETVHD
From 719 to 740 MOJOHD
From 721 to 728 GOLFVS
From 723 to 724 ESPNHD
From 724 to 725 ESPN2HD
From 726 to 737 TNTHD
From 727 to 739 UHD
From 728 to 772 MTVHD



However, I'm still getting the old lineup. This includes HDT on 722 which was what your original post was about. I checked the Comcast web site and they have the new lineup listed. I guess I'll call Comcast to see what is up. I was wondering where you were located and if you have the same issues with the new lineup?


----------



## lindrone (Oct 23, 2007)

I went to Comcast's website and checked the lineup. When I enter my address, I get two drop downs of "Mountain View", and selecting the different Mountain Views gives me a slightly different list.

One list has the old channel line-up, and one has the new one.... Not sure what's going on here...


----------



## lindrone (Oct 23, 2007)

I changed my listing to use a San Francisco Comcast listing for now. It seems to work, and all the channels seem to be more accurate than the Mountain View guide at the moment.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

CosmoGeek said:


> ...However, I'm still getting the old lineup.


Wow, I had thought my problem was local. This is probably a slightly different issue from the original poster's but I think it is the same as yours. From what I have been able to make out by visiting the local Comcast office and talking to someone in the know (I can't call local office directly, I just get the know nothing Bay Area call center), there is a proposed channel migration and addition but it isn't happening until 11/15. TiVo jumped the gun and applied the change at the end of October. So, all the moved and new HD channel numbers began being populated with guide data but Comcast has not turned them on yet. All the old still active channels lost all guide data. Season Passes on the non-local HD channels will now fail. You might want to manually add SD backups in the short term.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Unfortunately this happens when there is a lineup change. My guess is that the cable company supplies the change to Trib Media without an effective date (or provides one that Trib ignores) and the change gets done too soon. Everytime my local cable company adds a new channel (not often enough) I get the Tivo message several weeks before the channel is actually active.


----------



## dper (Apr 26, 2005)

Same thing happened to me here in the Salinas area (93908) Seems like it's the typical 
Comcast screw-up by providing Trib media with the 11/15 changes prematurely.

Tivo Tech help says that the only lineup they have for this area is the one just provided by Trib. I guess we'll have to wait until the 15th, and hope that this straightens itself out.
Irritating not having any guide or info on the channel that you're actually watching, but you can get that info by going to the new lineup channel, even though there is no picture.


----------



## StickyC (Jan 8, 2002)

Interestingly, I notice that Zap2It has updated and now matches my whacked channel listing (note that they have 2 channel 725's also)

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlist...5117&setMyPreference=false&lineupId=CA04437:X


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> Unfortunately this happens when there is a lineup change...


Ah, OK. I was wondering if that was standard procedure. I have already resigned myself to just go with the flow. At least it is nice to get 4 new HD channels and still no mention of unwanted SDV looming yet.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

Exactly as others described.

And yet, we STILL do not receive ABC-HD via the cable cards, only via the free and clear QAM process (without cable cards).

Nothing like being in the 124th DMA.

regards,

patrick


----------



## JanS (Oct 18, 2004)

CosmoGeek said:


> Hey dcabbar, I'm also in Mountain View, CA 94040 (on Sleeper east of Grant Rd.)
> 
> Yesterday I received the following lineup change message from Tivo:
> 
> ...


I'm in the same pickle. I updated to 9.2 recently and also got this "lineup" change mail as well. I'm in Santa Clara (CA).

The channel that I've payed the most attention to so far has been Showtime HD. It's coming in on 736 (old location), but has NO Guide info (which tracks with what others here in this thread are saying), but the Guide info is at 785 (IIRC I'm assuming from the lineup change mail here) and no signal. So, I use the Guide info from 785 and then shift it by 3 hours!! Argh! I haven't needed to record ShoHD yet, but will this Sunday (Dexter!)...

Perhaps by then the Chicago Trib stuff will be all in sync??? Hoping...

Cheers,
--jans


----------



## lindrone (Oct 23, 2007)

If the above info is right, I would guess that it won't be "fixed" until November 15th when they actually perform the channel switchover?

I changed the Tivo to use the San Francisco area guide instead, which seems to correspond with all of my channels. Have you looked into doing that temporarily?


----------



## xwang (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the exact same problem... All my HD channels are mapped incorrectly. I'm in the San Jose Area, using Comcast Digital Lineup.

If you go to the Comcast website, and look at their channel lineup, and compare it to zap2it, you will see them to be different. It will show the exact discrepency as what CosmoGeek poster listed (at least that's the case for my area code)

I'm actually using Media Center, instead of Tivo. I just came on this forum due to the fact that we get our guide data from the same place, and both systems use cablecards... and this community is larger! 

I called Comcast, but they didn't know what I was talking about. But I gave them all the info and told them what we think has happened. Maybe if more people call them, they will accelerated the fixing of this issue. 11/15 is still 2 weeks away, so if we can get it fixed earlier, that would be preferrable. 

Questions for the forum:

- What are all the avenues to report this bug?
- What was the area code you used for San Francisco Digital Comcast workaround, I'll give that a try to see if I can live with that for 2 weeks.

Thanks,
Xun


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Try support.microsoft.com


----------



## jbt100 (Sep 15, 2007)

We have a similar problem here in St George, Utah. I have been fighting this battle with tivo for over a month now and they can not get the guide right. It has been very frustrating and I even called zap2it to try and straighten the problem out and to no avail. I can go to the tv guide web site and pull up the guide and everything is perfect but zap2it cannot seem to get it right. I wish tivo would go with tv guide instead of zap2it. Six months ago I canceled my tivo account for this very reason and just bought a series 3 for the hd but now I am sorry I did as the same problem exists even after six months. 
If there is anyone with tivo that can solve this problem between zap2it and baja broadband cable it would be greatly appreciated and you might start to sell tivo's in St George again.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

CosmoGeek said:


> Yesterday I received the following lineup change message from Tivo:
> 
> Added:
> ...
> ...


I just realized they are swapping the [Discovery] HD Theater for the Discovery Channel in HD. Now I get to watch Mike Rowe crawl through the sewers in high definition.


----------



## hoss (Nov 13, 2003)

Seeing the same issue here in San Jose on my TivoHD. Has anybody here in SJ tried using the SF lineup until the 15th? If so, what are the differences? I just want to see if its worth it for the next couple of weeks or if I should just be patient and wait.


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

I am in San Jose, CA and have the same issue. The odd thing is that our Comcast HD DVRs have displayed a message indicating that the channel lineup will be changing on November 15. You'd have to think that TiVo was made aware of this date by Comcast and/or TiVo should have some Comcast HD DVRs in their employees' homes or at their own offices so they are aware of what's going on.

It would be good if they could send out a fix for this so that we're not hosed on our lineup for the next 11 days. Considering I pay TiVo a monthly fee, I have every expectation that this most basic information should be known.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JanS said:


> I'm in the same pickle. I updated to 9.2 recently and also got this "lineup" change mail as well. I'm in Santa Clara (CA).
> 
> The channel that I've payed the most attention to so far has been Showtime HD. It's coming in on 736 (old location), but has NO Guide info (which tracks with what others here in this thread are saying), but the Guide info is at 785 (IIRC I'm assuming from the lineup change mail here) and no signal. So, I use the Guide info from 785 and then shift it by 3 hours!! Argh! I haven't needed to record ShoHD yet, but will this Sunday (Dexter!)...
> 
> ...


Add me to the list only I'm in the Cupertino foothills. All my (non local) premium HD channels have no guide data and I now have those channel's guide data on NEW channels I never had before that is off by three hours.

I called TiVo and they have had me redo guided setup and use the zip code of* 94024* which is Los Altos Hills (adjacent community). Was this the right thing to do? So far it hasn't helped but I only did the call-in about 6 hours ago... I'll let you guys in the Bay Area know if it worked.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I had this issue here in Columbus, OH with Time Warner Cable. They decided to move a few major network channels (right at the beginning of the week of the new fall season) and it took 2 weeks before my Tivo got the update on the channel move. I had to manually set recordings on shows on those channels for 2 weeks. After the first few days I called Tivo to tell them about the channel change. A week later my Tivo still didn't have guide data for the new channels and I had to call Tivo again and they escalated the issue with there team that specializes in guide data.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

juanvaldez said:


> I am in San Jose, CA and have the same issue. The odd thing is that our Comcast HD DVRs have displayed a message indicating that the channel lineup will be changing on November 15. You'd have to think that TiVo was made aware of this date by Comcast and/or TiVo should have some Comcast HD DVRs in their employees' homes or at their own offices so they are aware of what's going on.
> 
> It would be good if they could send out a fix for this so that we're not hosed on our lineup for the next 11 days. Considering I pay TiVo a monthly fee, I have every expectation that this most basic information should be known.


I would definitely call Tivo ASAP and have the old and new channel lineup handy and make sure they are aware of it. As I posted above we had a channel change here in Columbus, OH and it took 2 weeks before my Tivo was updated with the new channel info.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I called TiVo and they have had me redo guided setup and use the zip code of* 94024* which is Los Altos Hills (adjacent community). Was this the right thing to do? So far it hasn't helped but I only did the call-in about 6 hours ago... I'll let you guys in the Bay Area know if it worked.


Well I entered the new channel lineup zip code yesterday afternoon and as of this morning it's still not showing any guide data for my HD Premium Channels. The channel lineup (94024) I entered from Tribune DOES have the correct guide data on their website, but for some reason the guide data on my S3 TiVo hasn't changed at all. It's the same as it was yesterday. How long before the guide data is supposed to show up?

Side Note: I also have a Comcast DVR and it has the CORRECT guide data. Completely different from the TIVo Guide Data. Does Comcast use another guide than Tribune?

Side Note 2: Call TiVo and get a case number! This is easily fixable if the two parties would only talk to each other.

TiVo-Manufactured DVR Technical Support
Phone number: 877-367-8486
Hours of operation:
Monday - Sunday
8:00 AM - 8:00 PM Pacific


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm traveling the next couple of days so won't be able to access the unit directly. However, I have faith that they are monitoring these forums and are aware that they are experiencing premature dissemination.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Same thing here. San Jose Digital Comcast lineup

Channels missing from my Tivo Guide/Zap2it
- 721 VS/GolfHD
- 722 Discovery HD
- 723 ESPN HD
- 726 TNT HD
- 727 Universal HD

Incorrectly Labeled:
- 728 is MHD...Tivo/Zap2it lists GolfVS
------
The missing channels do show correctly on Comcasts Website


----------



## bloftus (Feb 21, 2005)

Also in mountain view, and seeing the same thing. Trying the Los Altos Hills zipcode now... 
(and i wanted to subscribe to this thread)


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

following the suggestion of an earlier poster(s), i tried san francisco zip 94125 and then manually selected "digital extended" and the channels do seem to be properly assigned.

not sure what else this does and i can't confirm completely since i haven't activated yet (having cablecard problems and want to be sure all is going to work) and changing the zip blew out my listings database and gives me "suspended" message (yes, its taking comcast over a week to sort this out)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

robingo88 said:


> following the suggestion of an earlier poster(s), i tried san francisco zip 94125 and then manually selected "digital extended" and the channels do seem to be properly assigned.
> 
> not sure what else this does and i can't confirm completely since i haven't activated yet (having cablecard problems and want to be sure all is going to work) and changing the zip blew out my listings database and gives me "suspended" message (yes, its taking comcast over a week to sort this out)


Just to clarify. Did entering the SFO zip fix your guide data? Your post is ambiguous in that I can't ascertain if what you did actually fixed the problem or if you don't know because you aren't activated.

I entered the Los Altos Hills lineup and it hasn't made any difference on my guide info even though the guide info appears to be correct on Tribunes website.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

lindrone said:


> I went to Comcast's website and checked the lineup. When I enter my address, I get two drop downs of "Mountain View", and selecting the different Mountain Views gives me a slightly different list.
> 
> One list has the old channel line-up, and one has the new one.... Not sure what's going on here...


Same thing happened with Cupertino. They have two sets of listings. One right and one wrong... This seems like it would be an easy fix if Comcast and TiVo would talk to each other.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

There was some miscommunication between Comcast and Tribune (our data provider) that took a little longer than was expected for them to work out. The new data has now been given to us and should be available for download by 3pm PST today.

If you've Repeated Guided Setup for a zip code that is not your own, you'll need to RGS again to line up properly. Otherwise, any future lineup changes to that zip code (San Francisco is what some have used) that don't apply to your zip code could throw your DVR off at a later time. Any legitimate lineup changes you might need to file at that point would be invalid until your DVR was running the correct zip code, which in turn sets the proper headend and lineup.

We apologize for the inconvenience and did everything we could to expedite the correction of this issue. 

(FWIW I live in Mountain View as well and have also had to wait while things were sorted out.)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> There was some miscommunication between Comcast and Tribune (our data provider) that took a little longer than was expected for them to work out. The new data has now been given to us and should be available for download by 3pm PST today.
> 
> If you've Repeated Guided Setup for a zip code that is not your own, you'll need to RGS again to line up properly. Otherwise, any future lineup changes to that zip code (San Francisco is what some have used) that don't apply to your zip code could throw your DVR off at a later time. Any legitimate lineup changes you might need to file at that point would be invalid until your DVR was running the correct zip code, which in turn sets the proper headend and lineup.
> 
> ...


Right on! I'm putting back in the correct Zip code as we speak. Thanks for getting this straightened out. :up:

*TivoJerry: I am still missing guide info for SHOHD. Still shows "To Be Announced" not sure if it's still in the works but I thought I'd better let you know... the rest of the guide data appears to have been corrected. *


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

I live in San Jose and have the same problem. I spent 2 hours on the phone with Comcast last night, 20 minutes with Tivo support this AM, and then Comcast again, and only then did they clue that there was a lineup change coming nov 15. Doesn't really make up for the fact that my tivo recorded an hour of world series of poker last night instead of Monday Night Football, but oh well.

I am curious how this will get fixed by 3p when zap2it, tv.yahoo, and even comcasts own online tv planner all reflect the new lineup coming in 11 days?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

uurt, I can only tell you that it will work due to the diligence of our service engineers. I can't speak for any of the other companies.

bareyb, I've sent you a PM with a request for more information to look into the SHOHD issue you've reported.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

Reset my TivoHD to my local zip, and the guide content and channel placement is correct again. Yay!

Certainly happy to be proven wrong on this.


----------



## lindrone (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay~ I can set my Tivo back up with the Mountain View zip code again! Will do that later tonight.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like there may still be a straggler or two. That information is being updated by Tribune today and will be available for us to provide to customers around 3pm PST tomorrow, Thursday, 11/8.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

It's good to live on the same power grid as a hospital, and to have the same Comcast lineup as a Tivo Representative


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

hi... just wondering if anyone can confirm that the updated channel listings/assignments for those of use in the south bay (san jose, here) are all working and populated (especially in the 700's)?

i'm one of those folks who changed my location to an SF zip and everything is working perfectly... as a firm believer of "if it ain't broke..." i'm reluctant to go through guided setup again until i'm sure i'll get a soft landing... being able to schedule recordings through the guide for the HD channels is pretty high up on my list of "important stuff i need my TiVo to be able to do"

also, i think it was mentioned by TiVoJerry that choosing the wrong zip causes a mismatch with the cable head-end (which makes sense), but other than the possibility of missing a local channel lineup change (i.e., san jose loses a channel that san francisco doesn't) and thereby possibly messing up scheduled recordings, is there really any technical problem with choosing a different zip?

many thanks!
cheers
robin


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

robingo88 said:


> h other than the possibility of missing a local channel lineup change (i.e., san jose loses a channel that san francisco doesn't) and thereby possibly messing up scheduled recordings, is there really any technical problem with choosing a different zip?


Yes. The next time Comcast cocks up the lineup for SF, you'll be in the same boat as us


----------



## TVbug (Dec 19, 2002)

I went through the Guided Setup again and they are still wrong. Our Comcast provider is in Londonderry, NH and our home Zip is 03031. Advice, please?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

TVbug said:


> I went through the Guided Setup again and they are still wrong. Our Comcast provider is in Londonderry, NH and our home Zip is 03031. Advice, please?


The issue in this thread is specific to Comcast in the SF Bay area. Since you are in NH, please follow the instructions in our online article titled "Channels Missing or Incorrect in Live Guide" which leads to an online form where you can file a report without calling in. Our lineup agents would then file a report to our data provider to confirm and update the information.


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> The issue in this thread is specific to Comcast in the SF Bay area. Since you are in NH, please follow the instructions in our online article titled "Channels Missing or Incorrect in Live Guide" which leads to an online form where you can file a report without calling in. Our lineup agents would then file a report to our data provider to confirm and update the information.


Be warned that the process takes a bit longer then you might expect...

On Nov1 I submitted a lineup error and got an automated response saying a case number in 3-5 days, and typical resolution in 5-7 days. On Nov8th, I finally got a case number (7 days already) and form email saying resolution expected in an additional 5-7 business days.


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

i hope it is okay to cross-post this from avsforum (comcast for SF Bay)
================

A reminder from Comcast

I've just received and email from Mr. J about the new channels being added on the 15th and to remind everyone about the channel renumbering that will be happening at the same time. Here is the email as I received it....

____________________________________________________________ _____

For the Forum...

Mikef5:

As you know, on Thursday November 15th we are adding four HD networks to our lineup, Discovery HD, (different programming then Discovery HD Theatre), USA HD, HGTV HD and History HD.

In addition, as we had discussed in earlier posts, we'll also renumber our current HD channel lineup. As a courtesy to the Forum members I've detailed the changes that will be implemented on Thursday.

Note: The below channel changes will occur in all Bay Area Comcast cable systems except those neighborhoods in Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, Half Moon Bay, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Los Gatos, Santa Rosa and Mendocino County where our new advanced digital network is not yet in place.

November 15 Launch

USA HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 738.
HGTV HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 746.
Discovery HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 750.
History HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 758.


Existing HD Lineup Renumbering

Versus/Golf channel number will change from 721 to 722.
ESPN HD channel number will change from 723 to 724.
ESPN2 HD channel number will change from 724 to 725.
NFL Network HD channel number will change from 725 to 730.
A&E HD channel number will change from 718 to 734
TNT HD channel number will change from 726 to 737.
Universal HD channel number will change from 727 to 739.
MOJO channel number will change from 719 to 740.
MHD channel number will change from 728 to 743.
Discovery Theater HD channel number will change from 722 to 754.
National Geographic HD channel number will change from 715 to 757.
HBO HD channel number will change from 730 to 770.
Starz HD channel number will change from 734 to 780.
Showtime HD channel number will change from 736 to 785.
Cinemax HD channel number will change from 732 to 792.

___________________________________________________________

So new channels are being added and renumbering of the channel lineups will
be happening on the 15th.
Looks like some areas will not be renumbered until they are fully upgraded, I know my area is just about completed but not quite there just yet. I don't know if that means we also won't get the new channels or not I'll have to check on that to be sure. I'll update this as soon as I find out more.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

> Comcast Announces New Lineup - SF Bay Area
> i hope it is okay to cross-post this from avsforum (comcast for SF Bay)
> ================
> 
> ...


Thank you for that robingo88. All my Showtime guide data is already on the new channel and I have not had any guide data since this whole problem started on the channel Showtime HD is on currently. It appears that my guide data will be corrected on the 15th as I had hoped. This is great news about the new channels. I can watch me some Mythbusters in high def.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well they threw the big switch in the sky today and did the channel deletion/addition/migration to a whole bunch of channels. Many of which are listed above. There's good news and bad news....

Good news: Discovery HD works and a few other newbies...
Bad news: The migration wasn't perfect. None of my HBOHD, SHOHD or DHD Season Passes got the news. When I checked my To-Do list, I can see many recordings that are STILL set to record on the OLD channels. 

For example, My "Dexter" Season Pass STILL shows that it's going to record that show from Channel 736 SHOHD when in fact, SHOHD has been moved to Channel 785. 


Question: Will this resolve itself or do we need to manually re-do all of these Season Passes? I have personally gone through and checked my Season Pass Manager and there are still lots of Season Passes that have NOT been updated to show the move to another channel.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Well they threw the big switch in the sky today and did the channel deletion/addition/migration to a whole bunch of channels. Many of which are listed above. There's good news and bad news....
> 
> Good news: Discovery HD works and a few other newbies...
> Bad news: The migration wasn't perfect. None of my HBOHD, SHOHD or DHD Season Passes got the news. When I checked my To-Do list, I can see many recordings that are STILL set to record on the OLD channels.
> ...


*Got a PM from TiVoJerry this afternoon and it looks like some of us will have to cancel and recreate any Season Passes that were created using the OLD channel numbers. Because of the way things were done with Comcast this time around it looks like it broke the mechanism for moving season passes to the new channels. *

The easiest way I've found is to go to your "Season Pass Manager" and look for any SP's that are on channels affected by the re-map. In my case that is all HD Channels over Channel 715. Go into the "View Upcoming Episodes" pane and delete the old Season Pass and then create a new one on the correct Channel. Be sure to check your "To-Do" list to make sure you got them all and that nothing is scheduled to record on the wrong channel.


----------



## Wembley5 (Sep 14, 2006)

They threw the switch on the lineup today in Daly City (and didn't tell any Comcast techs).

My TiVo doesn't seem to know about the new channel numbers. Even tried a Guided Setup.

TiVoJerry, can you use your influence to push us a new channel list/program guide?

Thx!


----------



## ampm99 (Feb 17, 2003)

Tivo jerry

The good news: I thought Comcast went SDV and we were all screwed. Sounds like a guide issue instead

The bad news: I have a guide issue. 

How long should I wait to redo guided setup? It doesn't erase any stored content does it?

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to ask around to find out why this is still an issue, but I suggest that anyone still affected file a lineup issue with as many examples as you can provide.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

Comcast migrated a bunch of HD channels yesterday in San Francisco. The Guide data in TiVo has yet to reflect this change. Hopefully it will change today.


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

Its more than a little annoying to be paying a premium to use Tivo branded service to find out they can't seem to handle a lineup change in a reasonable amount of time. Now my Tivo is going to be recording a black screen, instead of my season passes.


Great.

/m/


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

I just wanted to post that I'm in the same boat in San Mateo - no guide update on Nov 15, and my lineup is now incorrect. It's nice to have the new channels, but I wish the guide data were there too...


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

Anyone know where FSN bay HD is? Is it still on 720? The warriors game isnt on now, but it might be blacked out...


/m/


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

mattyx said:


> Anyone know where FSN bay HD is? Is it still on 720? The warriors game isnt on now, but it might be blacked out...
> 
> /m/


Bay Area 720 still the same in the Comcast switch-er-ou. Warriors on tonight vs Clippers.

All other HD channels on my tivo awaiting new line-up. But hey, my Comcast bill just went up, what else could I expect.


----------



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in Mountain View and my lineup and guide data seem to be in agreement. I went to www.comcast.com and put in my zip code and check what Comcast says I am getting and this seems to be in agreement also. The only thing is that it is not exactly the changes they announced at the end of October. The only significant difference is that they didn't delete HDT as they originally announced. So at the moment what I am getting, what Comcast.com claims I'm getting, and what the TiVo guide thinks I'm getting are all in agreement.

The only problem is that my To Do list didn't make the transition so I will have to fix that manually. Looks like some of us are ready to move on.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

CosmoGeek said:


> I'm in Mountain View and my lineup and guide data seem to be in agreement. I went to www.comcast.com and put in my zip code and check what Comcast says I am getting and this seems to be in agreement also. The only thing is that it is not exactly the changes they announced at the end of October. The only significant difference is that they didn't delete HDT as they originally announced. So at the moment what I am getting, what Comcast.com claims I'm getting, and what the TiVo guide thinks I'm getting are all in agreement.
> 
> The only problem is that my To Do list didn't make the transition so I will have to fix that manually. Looks like some of us are ready to move on.


Cupertino Foothills are correct also except for some reason on only one of my TiVos I have TWO channel 725's. If I delete one, they both go away and vice versa. Beyond that everything is where it's supposed to be.

My To-Do list also didn't reflect the change. I used the Season Pass manager / "View Upcoming Episodes" to delete the old SP and add the new one.


----------



## GoldenBear92 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Comcast who had to send some signals to my CableCards (two in my Series 3 and one directly in my Sony TV) to get them to recognize that there were new channels. Now the new channel lineup appears but TiVo's system is still not aware of the change.

I restarted TiVo and also forced another connection but the Series 3 isn't aware of the new lineup though it will tune one of the channels if I type in the channel directly (it doesn't recognize what channel it's showing me though).

FYI, Comcast acknowledged that the only way they notified customers about the lineup change was through their cable boxes, which, of course, I don't have (I use CableCards). I logged a complaint with them for not at least putting it in their bill let alone sending some other notification in the mail.

I'll go fill out the form for the TiVo lineup specialists so hopefully they'll get this worked out ASAP and before I miss recording anything.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

The switch was flipped for me yesterday. The only glitch was when ESPN and ESPN2 were moved up one channel (from 723?, 724 to 724, 725), ESPN2 lost its guide data. The data is back now.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Oakland also switched on 11/15, but Tivo has only partially caught up. Some of the new assignments are shown, but none of the old ones have been eliminated. For example, 770 shows up as HBO, but so does 730; there are no programs associated with 770. The ESPN's still show their old locations.

I have filed a report with Tivo, and put anotice in the Season Pass forum, that people may need to do some manually recording until Tivo catches up.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine guide data JUST changed over. Sounds like they are rolling out the update.


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got a lineup update today (San Mateo Comcast). It looks like it fixed all except for Discovery HD on channel 750 is still not listed. I called in a new case for this channel.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

On the changeover I had both old and new guide data (as it should have been). There were two "channels I receive" changes I had to make manually: SHOHD and another one. I had to delete old channel and checkmark new and then everything was there. I did have to redo the affected season passes, though, but that was already expected so I didn't mind. TiVo made a good faith effort to make the transition as smooth as possible. I might not be so sanguine if I were still lacking guide data. I hope those affected get that fixed quickly. 

The question that begs itself is what does Comcast gain with such wholesale migration of channels? I am getting a little uneasy with the adding of new HD channels and all this switching around. It better not be some sort of sinister prelude to offloading the HD channels onto SDV. My local Comcast say no but what do they know.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

It's been a rough television week here in Alameda too. I was missing channels on Wednesday and I called and they had a recording up that said they (Comcast) were aware of HD issues due to scheduled maintenance. Friday night was the confusing one in that I had to call to find out they'd changed the channel lineup so the problem I was having with ESPN being blank was due to the fact they'd moved the station. Wow. who knew? I'm hoping they are just moving stuff around to add stations (NFL Network in HD at long last) but still don't understand how all this happens with a box that updates nightly. I'm guessing the only way that happens is if both Tivo and Comcast drop the ball at the same time.


----------



## GoldenBear92 (Jan 14, 2007)

My channel lineup got updated this afternoon. My Series 3 TiVo stopped responding to the remote and spontaneously rebooted itself around 3pm today and when it came back up it reported the lineup changes. I'm not sure why it rebooted since it was in the middle of recording a show.

I'm thankful that they got the lineup issue worked out. FYI, I also got a response earlier today from the TiVo lineup specialists informing me that they'd fixed the lineup issues. I appreciate their responsiveness.


----------



## cbm (May 4, 2002)

I'm also in Alameda, and have the same scrambled HD lineup problem. I've just gone through guided setup, and things are still bad.

This seems like the worst channel lineup mess-ups that I can remember.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Just noticed that I missed recording some shows yesterday and see the lineup changes. Would have been nice of Comcast to inform CC users of these changes. Why are some areas (Alameda) fixed but not others? Aren't the comcast channel lineups the same ?

RonR


----------



## MPeter (Jun 4, 2002)

After 3 phone calls and 2 online channel lineup forms, TiVo finally fixed the lineup for Comcast in my area. On 11/1, Comcast moved Discovery HD Theater to 839 and added Discovery HD to 823. For a while TiVo still showed 823 as HDT and then about a week ago they showed 823 and 839 as HDT. Yesterday they got it right!


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

That I still don't understand who I should be addressing this. Is it Comcast? Tivo? After all of my conversations with Comcast folk who are nice enough to deal with I'm thinking it might be time for a call to Tivo. But like others, why are some parts of the bay Area okay and some (Alameda) still messed up?


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

GoldenBear92 said:


> My channel lineup got updated this afternoon. My Series 3 TiVo stopped responding to the remote and spontaneously rebooted itself around 3pm today and when it came back up it reported the lineup changes. I'm not sure why it rebooted since it was in the middle of recording a show.
> 
> I'm thankful that they got the lineup issue worked out. FYI, I also got a response earlier today from the TiVo lineup specialists informing me that they'd fixed the lineup issues. I appreciate their responsiveness.


I finally got my Foster City lineup all fixed (both new channels accessible, after calling Comcast to hit my cards, and then Tivo noticed the lineup change and fixed the programming guide)- then in the middle, whammo! My S3 rebooted spontaneously too. Maybe similar to yours?

But now, it won't boot any more, stuck on "Powering up" screen; several failed attempts before, it at least got to the "almost there..." screen 

I've swapped it with the old original 250gb drive, and gone thru the same software/guide download updates so it's fully working w/ new channels now at least, but I still can't get my expanded 500gb drive to work any more.

I've successfully put the 500gb drive in an eSATA enclosure and used winMFS on my PC to access and back up the drive, so the harddisk itself IS still working fine (passed quick test), so it's not a full harddrive failure.

Maybe the boot partitions got messed up?
Anyone got any tips to recover? that would keep my shows? (eg if I copied over my winMFS truncated backup from the 250gb to the 500gb, it would get very confused as to the Now Playing catalog, right? and maybe even disk size?)


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

sayonaraML said:


> That I still don't understand who I should be addressing this. Is it Comcast? Tivo? After all of my conversations with Comcast folk who are nice enough to deal with I'm thinking it might be time for a call to Tivo. But like others, why are some parts of the bay Area okay and some (Alameda) still messed up?


It's both. Comcast Foster City was messing around a lot Fri night/saturday am, w/ channels switching back and forth between old & new content, and still couldn't tune (manually) the new channels...
called Comcast to complain, they said was a networking issue techs working in my area, and they hit my cards- and that seemed to fix it.
An hour later Tivo guide finally noticed the lineup change and all the stations & programs are listed correctly, except Discovery HD (not HD Theater).
I did put in a few lineup error requests, but Tivo should have known about this coming change in Bay Area weeks in advance (for some they did it too early), so was just a matter of knowing when to flip the switch.

Call both to check and get it resolved, good luck...
yes, the communication (and inaccurate switch timing) on both sides was lacking and regrettable. (esp people who got switched by Tivo 2wks early..)

I've been monitoring the AVS Forum Comcast Bay Area thread in general so knew/talked about the issues there, suggest others can check there for updates also. Very good forum.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=793017&page=140


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

sayonaraML said:


> That I still don't understand who I should be addressing this. Is it Comcast? Tivo?


If you are not receiving the new channels and you double checked the "channels I receive" menu to make sure it is not simply missing a checkmark, then it is a Comcast issue. If you get the channel but not guide data then it is a TiVo issue (which you can report at the web link previously mentioned). it is also a good idea to force a call on your TiVo first.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

I've posted the channel differences and repeated the guide setup so believe this is a Tivo issue then. Not my idea on a good Sunday activity but I'm calling them now.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

Just talked to John at Tivo customer support and he said they are aware of the issue and there's nothing Tivo can do until they get the correct data from Tribune (aka Comcast). So I asked him if that meant if I was SOL until then he said 'yes'. When I asked for a timeframe I got 5-7 business days. While I'd be hard-pressed to say what they could do to fix things, the conversation didn't exactly give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## old64mb (Apr 11, 2005)

Fixed here now, except for Discovery HD (which is there, just no channel info.)

I made sure they were aware of this thread as well, although I suspect TivoPony is far more capable of doing that than any of us...


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

cgould said:


> But now, it won't boot any more, stuck on "Powering up" screen... Anyone got any tips to recover?


 I would induce a GSoD using the kickstart shortcut via the remote to force an MFS check.


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

Still no guide data in Oakland. Anyone around the Oakland area get a channel lineup change and guide data?


----------



## CuriousJ (Nov 19, 2007)

From Fremont, CA, I have been having the same problems as some of the posters here: no signals for NGCHD, AETV, MOJO, GOLFVS, ESPNHD, and channels ESPNHD is on ESPN2HD, ESPN2HD is on SPHD, NFL Network is on HBO HD, and AEHD is on STRZ. Regular broadcasts (ABC, CBS, etc.) in HD come fine.

A Comcast technician dropped by earlier today, and he told me that is because I DO NOT HAVE THE HD package. An additional $7 month. What the....?!?

I have Standard cable, digital basic, a sports package, and that's it. The HD channels worked until last Thursday when it (I?) got screwed. I had my Tivo Series3 recording HD content since late 2006.

So everyone posting/viewing has the HD package for an additional $7? Have I been lucky until now?

Will my Tivo Series 3 work with Dish Network? ATT cable? DirectTV?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Comcast are advertising a $7 HD package on their website, and reading it I can't work out what it gives you. http://www.comcast.com/Shop/Buyflow/Default.ashx

HD used to be the charge for an HD capable cable box, this sounds like they're giving you HD channels, and i can't work out which ones.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

CuriousJ said:


> From Fremont, CA, I have been having the same problems as some of the posters here: no signals for NGCHD, AETV, MOJO, GOLFVS, ESPNHD, and channels ESPNHD is on ESPN2HD, ESPN2HD is on SPHD, NFL Network is on HBO HD, and AEHD is on STRZ. Regular broadcasts (ABC, CBS, etc.) in HD come fine.
> 
> A Comcast technician dropped by earlier today, and he told me that is because I DO NOT HAVE THE HD package. An additional $7 month. What the....?!?
> 
> ...


No such thing as HD "package" or "service" normally for Comcast especially in the Bay Area. (TW has it.)
Digital cable includes HD superstations & Discovery/ESPN etc, along w/ all the SD digital stuff, nothing extra/different for HD.
Normal cable includes HD broadcast for "free" basically if you can tune QAM.
The $7 is for a HD STBox vs a standard SD STB.

Just call comcast and tell them you need a hit to your cablecards to pick up the new channel lineup, and it should get fixed. You do NOT need a truck roll/technician visit. If they insist, hang up and try another rep.
Ignore the ignorant/confused CSRs and techs...


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Comcast are advertising a $7 HD package on their website, and reading it I can't work out what it gives you. http://www.comcast.com/Shop/Buyflow/Default.ashx
> 
> HD used to be the charge for an HD capable cable box, this sounds like they're giving you HD channels, and i can't work out which ones.


It sounds very vague & confusing, and should be (was) an HD equipment fee, I think it still is despite the odd wording:
(bold emphasis mine)
"	
High Definition Television

Want to feel like youre really THERE? HDTV is for you. Enjoy crystal-clear primetime shows, sports programs, and local broadcast channels  without an antenna, or any other clunky gear. *Just install the HD box, and for a small monthly fee* youll dive into the huge and expanding universe of great HD networks.

*ESPN HD, ESPN 2 HD, FSN HD, Discovery Theater HD, TNT HD, Universal HD, MHD and INHD are offered as part of our Digital Cable Packages. You will need to subscribe to either Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Digital Silver, Digital Gold, or Digital Platinum in order to receive these High Definition Channels.*

And of course when you subscribe to premium channels like HBO® or Starz!® , they are all available in HD, too.

HDTV service requires Digital Preferred Plus or Above cable service subscription

One time installation charge of $19.99 applies."

This isn't very different than what it was before, except the confusing wording.

The Features/Terms & conditions blurb say:
"If you have an "HD-capable" or an "HD-ready" TV set, a Comcast HD box is the only additional equipment you need (available for a small monthly fee). So theres no need to buy a separate HD receiver or antenna."
(This is still ignoring actual HD QAM-capable TVs, only saying you need the HD STB (for the "small monthly ($7) fee) to act as the tuner if you have HD-input-but-no-tuner TV.)


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

jlib said:


> I would induce a GSoD using the kickstart shortcut via the remote to force an MFS check.


Thanks much jlib, I thought there was something like that (new was alternate partition)...
I'll try the 5 7 MFS check (not sure if it gets that far), then will try the 5 6 SW install / 5 2 emergency reinstall codes...

another reason I love getting TTG working again, I can have per-show "incremental" backups of my tivo drive now ! (instead of 500gb-at-a-time entire hours long images...)


----------



## CuriousJ (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll wait until Fremont gets the updated Tivo lineup, and call Comcast to reset the cablecards.

Thanks!


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

Still no guide data in Oakland. Tivo tells me it might take 10 business days. I dont know what is so hard about moving channel assignments, even if it takes 10 business days to add the new channels. The majority of the channels just moved to a new number, so Tivo has the guide info for those channels. 

I could live without the new channels, but losing 3/4 of my existing HD is unacceptable.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I called Tivo sunday to let them know that my guide was still not updated. The nitwit on the phone suggested I should repeate guided setup. Oddly enough, the lineup fixed itself Sunday evening with no additional service connection.


----------



## ampm99 (Feb 17, 2003)

I get HD guide info on Channels 737 and above but when I tune to the guide channel is says "Channel Not Available" briefly. Meanwhile the old HD stations still come in where they always did HBO=730 but says NFLNET and most guide info says not available. I can just look at 770 to get the guide for 730!! This sucks.
Is this a Comcast issues? Should I ask them to hit the ccs again? Comcast will probably blame this all on Tivo. Tivo will blame Comcast.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

ampm99 said:


> I get HD guide info on Channels 737 and above but when I tune to the guide channel is says "Channel Not Available" briefly...
> Is this a Comcast issues? Should I ask them to hit the ccs again?


Yes and Yes. (check your channels received page first to make sure no desired channels are unselected).


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

cgould said:


> ...I'll try the 5 7 MFS check (not sure if it gets that far), then will try the 5 6 SW install / 5 2 emergency reinstall codes...


I have not used KS 56 or KS 52 before so it might be good to first consult with someone knowledgeable about using them.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

I actually believe this is the same issue I'm experiencing in Alameda and a Tivo issue and not Comcast. Something about Tribune/Comcast not yet providing the updated lineup to them (Tivo).



jlib said:


> Yes and Yes. (check your channels received page first to make sure no desired channels are unselected).


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2006)

HD lineup is still jumbled in Marin county (since Nov. 15) submitted the issue on the lineup form. The lineup is exactly like it is listed in post #50. Called tech support and the rep was standoffish and not at all reassuring. Please fix it. :down::down::down:


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I have been passing along messages from this thread to those who communicate directly with our data provider, whom in turn communicates with Comcast. As such, we're not the ones who actually confirm and manipulate the data. 

I am working to get specific examples from our lineup team, but it would help if some of you post answers to these items here:

1> List your city 
2> List a few affected Network IDs (i.e. SHOHD, NFLNET, etc)
3> What channel number displays the video, but is missing guide data, for the network?
---i.e SHOHD has video on ch123
4> What channel number displays the guide data, but is missing video, for the network?
---i.e. SHOHD has guide data on ch 234

I know this is frustrating. I'm personally frustrated that your provider caused this to happen in the first place, as well as allowed the data to be incorrect for so long. There are automated steps in place that rely on them providing accurate data, which they have not done this time around. Because we are the recipients of that data, everyone gets mad at us because programs can't be recorded. The closest analogy I can think of is a cart trying to draw the horse.


----------



## ampm99 (Feb 17, 2003)

Not sure who did what. I did nothing except force a few extra connections to Tivo. The new channels now have the correct guide on 2 Series3 Tivos. I haven't checked my season passes yet. 

This is extra good timing because my relatives would crucify me at the Thanksgiving table since they already think I spend too much money on technology. Technology that didn't work would have been a family joke for years


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

While I understand that this isn't YOUR fault, you have to understand how frustrating this is to someone who is paying a premium for a premium dvr. My frustration is that is takes 7-10 days to correct this problem. The bulk of the change in my area was channels with existing guide data moving to new channels. This should have been corrected in a matter of hours, as it is a very simple fix. As for the new channels, I would be willing to wait a day or two for the guide data to show up. I dont consider 10 business days (14 human days) a reasonable amount of time, especially considering how simple this seems to correct.

I appreciate you taking time to post on this forum, and I again, want to stress that this not directed at you, it is simply my frustration with missing my recordings for who knows how long. Had I had never purchased a Tivo, or the Tivo service, I would not have this problem. That means the buck should stop with Tivo fixing this quickly, regardless of weather or not Comcast did what they were supposed to do.

Thanks for the post, hopefully this will be corrected soon.

/m/



TiVoJerry said:


> I have been passing along messages from this thread to those who communicate directly with our data provider, whom in turn communicates with Comcast. As such, we're not the ones who actually confirm and manipulate the data.
> 
> I am working to get specific examples from our lineup team, but it would help if some of you post answers to these items here:
> 
> ...


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Mattyx, can you post a few examples here? I'm trying to work outside of the automated processes but really need to get specific examples.


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2006)

TiVoJerry thanks for staying on this. I went thru all the channels and mapped them out. The only premiums I get right now are HBO and Starz. This is for Sausalito, CA 94965 and I assume the rest of Marin county is the same (North Bay).

Format of my list is-

channel# - TiVo guide listing - what I really get

702-712 did not change and are fine, everything beyond that is wrong and/or has bad or no valid guide data


702 KTVUHD OK
703 KNTVHD OK
704 KRON OK
705 KPIXHD OK
706 KICUDT OK
707 KGODT OK
709 KQED OK
712 KBCW OK
715 NGCH BLANK
718 AETV BLANK
719 MOJO BLANK
720 FSBAHDS BLANK (was previously working, may be still when broadcasting)
721 GOLFVS BLANK
722 HDT GHD
723 ESPN BLANK
724 ESPN2 ESPN
725 NFLHD ESPN2
726 TNTHD BLANK
727 UHD BLANK
728 MTVHD BLANK
730 HBOHD NFLHD
734 STARZHD AEHD
735 TBSHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
737 TNTHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
738 ??? USAHD
739 UHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
740 MOJO NBATV
743 MHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
746 ??? HGTVHD
750 ??? DISCOVERY HD
754 DHTVHD HD THEATER
757 NGEOHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
759 ??? HISTORY HD
770 HBOHD OK-NO GUIDE DATA
780 S-HDW OK-NO GUIDE DATA


----------



## nsiMobius (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, I am seeing the same thing as Addy in Novato, CA 94949 (also part of Marin County).


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

jlib said:


> I have not used KS 56 or KS 52 before so it might be good to first consult with someone knowledgeable about using them.


*Just fyi, this doesn't appear to be tivo related problem, but bad drive/media errors. Sorry for unrelated post but may be useful to others, and wanted to assure others it wasn't something related to 9.2a or Comcast changes.*

I tried the mfs check, and other kickstarts, no effect... I had done some WD Diagnostic scans and other checks previously and seemed OK (not totally dead drive)..

I used the weaknees LBA48 SATA boot CD to actually access both the dead and working tivo drives, was able to mount the 4&7 partitions, files checked OK, and dd_rescue the other partitions to some backup files... phew.

However, the 9 partition on the 500gb drive (/var, rebuilt on reboot) showed lots of I/O errors when I tried to either tar it up or dd_rescue the partition.
MFS partition 12 also showed lots of media I/O errors while trying to dd it.
Other partitions seemed OK, although I didn't go very far into the larger mfs ones, just start sanity check.

I'll keep doing a full diagnostic on it to confirm media errors for RMA to WD and get a new drive, and do dd_rescue to try and get most parts off- some MFS parts might be doinked, but hopefully I can get most shows back off, and at least 9 is rebuilt partition so I haven't lost any OS/system data.

Of course this is after I figured the 500g was OK and I nuked the 500gb dd image 

Lesson learned: backups! even good drives fail!
and, TTG is *your friend* for backups, as you can go per-show rather than opaque 500gb images  (THANKS tivo for enabling this!)


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

This maps to what I'm seeing here too and hope that helps...



Addy said:


> TiVoJerry thanks for staying on this. I went thru all the channels and mapped them out. The only premiums I get right now are HBO and Starz. This is for Sausalito, CA 94965 and I assume the rest of Marin county is the same (North Bay).
> 
> Format of my list is-
> 
> ...


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

This is another area where Tivo could do a whole lot better. The Comcast CSR's don't have answers but at least they're friendly and seem anxious to help. the Tivo rep I talked to on Sunday couldn't have cared less and told me I'd just have to wait until things were fixed. 




Addy said:


> HD lineup is still jumbled in Marin county (since Nov. 15) submitted the issue on the lineup form. The lineup is exactly like it is listed in post #50. Called tech support and the rep was standoffish and not at all reassuring. Please fix it. :down::down::down:


----------



## mattyx (May 8, 2007)

This is what I am seeing in Oakland as well.

Thanks for trying to solve this.

/m/



Addy said:


> TiVoJerry thanks for staying on this. I went thru all the channels and mapped them out. The only premiums I get right now are HBO and Starz. This is for Sausalito, CA 94965 and I assume the rest of Marin county is the same (North Bay).
> 
> Format of my list is-
> 
> ...


----------



## cbm (May 4, 2002)

I hope TiVo is learning some lessons from this. There is obviously some process that needs to be tuned up or redesigned. Even if that means that there's some override in place at TiVo so that it can manually tweak incorrect info it gets from its data provider until the data is correct from the source. In this case, it's only a channel remap.

From the outside, my perception is that there seems to be more finger pointing than problem solving going on. For this to have been going on for as long as it has been is pretty pathetic.

At the end of the day, to the consumer, it doesn't matter where the root problem is, it's TiVo that failed to record shows.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

Nicely summed up!



cbm said:


> I hope TiVo is learning some lessons from this. There is obviously some process that needs to be tuned up or redesigned. Even if that means that there's some override in place at TiVo so that it can manually tweak incorrect info it gets from its data provider until the data is correct from the source. In this case, it's only a channel remap.
> 
> From the outside, my perception is that there seems to be more finger pointing than problem solving going on. For this to have been going on for as long as it has been is pretty pathetic.
> 
> At the end of the day, to the consumer, it doesn't matter where the root problem is, it's TiVo that failed to record shows.


----------



## kunkel1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Look. I never post. I never read lists. But you guys have to fix this
HD channel problem.

I have a Tivo HDv3 with all the latest software. 

My Comcast channels have changed. I can receive the new HD channels but
my program guide is all messed up just for the HD channels.

This is TIVO's falt. My Comcast box plugged into the same cable is fine with all 
channels updated and all program guides correct.

Please. If Tivo is going to stay alive as a company they need to fix this.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's my zipcode: 95446

My Comcast Digital is all messed up. My new HD channels, from 737 up to 795all show "to be announced" for the guide- and there are a few channels that, when selected, don't bring up the channel that's listed on the guide. The channel lineup seems right (I think) but the guide data sure isn't of any usefulness. I've done the guide setup and that doesn't do the trick.

736 is no longer a channel, but it's still listed as one. Tuning to it gives you a blank screen.

When I looked at the lineup from Zap2it.com, they only list up to channel 736.

My Comcast motorola box (used with my Series 2) gets everything right. However, the Series 2 guide only shows HALF of the HDTV channel list- and I would like to be able to use THAT guide just to check out channel listings even though I know I can't use my Series 2 to watch HDTV.

I don't know who's responsible for this mess, but one would expect better in this day of immediate information access!

I hope they get this all figured out soon.


----------



## Wynguy (Dec 14, 2006)

The Windsor, CA (Comcast Healdsburg Digital Lineup) HD Line up is incorrect as well. Below is a reconciliation between Comcast DVR and TIVO. The zip code is 95492. I cannot wait until this is resolved!!:down::down::down: 

Channel / Comcast / TIVO / Missing Guide Info?
702 / KTVUD / KTVUD / No
703 / KNTVD / KNTVD / No
704 / KROND / KROND / No
705 / KPIXD / KPIXD / No
706 / KICUD / KICUD / No
707 / KGOHD / KGOHD / No
709 / KQEDH / KQEDH / No
712 / KBCWD / KBCWD / No
720 / FSNHD / FSNHD / No
722 / VSGLF / HDT / No-WRONG CHANNEL INFO THOUGH
724 / ESPND / ESPN2HD / No-WRONG CHANNEL INFO THOUGH
725 / ES2HD / NFLHD / No-WRONG CHANNEL INFO THOUGH
730 / NFLHD / HBOHD / No-WRONG CHANNEL INFO THOUGH
734 / A&EHD / STRZHD / No-WRONG CHANNEL INFO THOUGH
735 / TBSHD / TBSHD / No
737 / TNTHD / TNTHD / Yes
738 / USAHD / USAHD / Yes
739 / UHD / UHD / Yes
740 / MOJO / MOJO / Yes
743 / MHD / MHD / Yes
746 / HGTVD / HGTVD / Yes
750 / TDCHD / TDCHD / Yes
754 / HDT / HDT / Yes
757 / NGCHD / NGCHD / Yes
758 / HISTD / HISTD / Yes
770 / HBOHD / HBOHD / Yes
780 / STRZHD / STRZHD / Yes
785 / SHOHD / SHOHD / Yes
792 / MXHDW / MXHDW / Yes
798 / HDMUS / MISSING FROM LINEUP / Yes

CHANNELS SHOWING IN TIVO BUT DELETED FROM COMCAST LINEUP
715, 718, 719, 721, 723, 726, 727, 728, 732, 736


----------



## Pandemonical (Dec 20, 2002)

Chalk up another person here with the same problem. Exact same Comcast lineup and Tivo data as listed in posts 101 and 111. This is for Comcast in Albany, CA 94706. Please try to fix this ASAP!


----------



## kevini (Aug 15, 2007)

Fremont, CA 94538 , Union City, CA 94587 is also wrong

I've only included the incorrect channels

channel# - TiVo guide listing - what it should be

715 NGCHD - Should be deleted, moved to 757
718 AETVHD - Should be deleted, moved to 734
719 MOJO - Should be deleted, moved to 749
721 GOLFVS - Should be deleted, moved to 722
722 HDT - GOLFVS
723 ESPN - Should be deleted, moved to 724
724 ESPN2 - ESPN
725 SPHDTV - ESPN2
726 TNTHD - Should be deleted, moved to 737
727 UHD - Should be deleted, moved to 739
728 MHD Should be deleted, moved to 743
730 HBOHD - NFLHD
734 STARZHD - AETVHD
737 TNTHD TNTHD - NO GUIDE DATA
738 ???? - USAHD
739 UHD - UHD - NO GUIDE DATA
740 MOJO - MOJO - NO GUIDE DATA
743 MHD MHD - NO GUIDE DATA
746 ???? HGTVHD
750 ???? DISCOVERY HD
754 DHTVHD HDT - NO GUIDE DATA
757 NGEOHD NGEOHD - NO GUIDE DATA
759 ???? HISTORY HD - NO GUIDE DATA
770 HBOHD HBOHD - NO GUIDE DATA
780 S-HDw SHOHDW - NO GUIDE DATA
785 SHOHD SHOHD - NO GUIDE DATA
792 MXHDW - NO GUIDE DATA


----------



## xjh408 (Jan 30, 2002)

I have the same symptoms as Addy in Novato, CA (post #101). My ZIP is 94707, in Berkeley on the East Bay. The channels have been borked since the middle of last week (roughly on/about the 15th.) No messages from TiVo about lineup changes, and I got the same feedback from support about Tribune Media dropping the ball.

Additionally, my "other" box, an old-style Comcast non-DVR, shows the correct (and new) channel lineups.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I am in Oakland, zip code 94610. My lists agree pretty closely with the others, but there seems to be some confusion between Starz HD and Showtime HD in them. 

Here are the OLD Assignments for HD channels above 712:

715 - NGCHD National Geographic HD
718 - AETVHD A&E HD East
719 - MOJOHD MOJO HD
720 - FSBAHDS Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs
721 - GOLFVS Golf Channel/Versus HD
722 - HDTHD Theater
723 - ESPNHD ESPNHD
724 - ESPN2HD ESPN2 HD
725 - SPHDTV EPG Special Events HDTV
726 - TNTHD TNTHD (TNT-HD)
727 - UHD Universal HD
728 - MTVHD MTV HD
730 - HBOHDP Home Box Office Digital Pacific Feed
732 - MAXHDP CineMAX High Definition (Pacific)
734 - STRZHDP STARZ! High Definition (Pacific)
735 - TBSHD TBS HD
736 - SHOWHDP Showtime Digital Pacific

Here are the new assignments (as of 11/15):

720	FSN - HD
722	VS/Golf - HD
724	ESPN - HD
725	ESPN 2 - HD
730	NFL Network - HD
734	A&E - HD
735	TBS - HD
737	TNT - HD
738	USA - HD
739	Universal - HD
740	MOJO
743	MTV - HD
746	HGTV - HD
750	Discovery - HD
754	Discovery Theater - HD
757	National Geographic - HD
758	History Channel - HD
770	HBO - HD
780	Starz - HD
785	Showtime - HD
792	Cinemax - HD

Some of the new channels (e.g. 770 and 785 show call letters (which duplicate the old ones at 730 and 736 respectively), but show no listings). The premium channels are the Pacific Time Zone feeds.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

TiVoJerry said:


> There was some miscommunication between Comcast and Tribune (our data provider) that took a little longer than was expected for them to work out. The new data has now been given to us and should be available for download by 3pm PST today.
> 
> If you've Repeated Guided Setup for a zip code that is not your own, you'll need to RGS again to line up properly. Otherwise, any future lineup changes to that zip code (San Francisco is what some have used) that don't apply to your zip code could throw your DVR off at a later time. Any legitimate lineup changes you might need to file at that point would be invalid until your DVR was running the correct zip code, which in turn sets the proper headend and lineup.
> 
> ...


TivoJerry wrote the above on the 6th and we are still struggling with this. Over two weeks now... ! This can't be this difficult to sort out...

I'm in Richmond (94804).

RonR


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Same problem here, Novato, CA. Still persists 11/21.



Addy said:


> TiVoJerry thanks for staying on this. I went thru all the channels and mapped them out. The only premiums I get right now are HBO and Starz. This is for Sausalito, CA 94965 and I assume the rest of Marin county is the same (North Bay).
> 
> Format of my list is-
> 
> ...


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Just talked to Tivo CS and they say it's to be fixed today, Wed Nov 21. We'll see...

RonR


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

Still screwed up in Saratoga, CA zip 95070
Channel Guide Actual
721 GOLFVS GOLFVS
722 GOLFVS TLC
723 ESPN ESPN
724 ESPN ESPN2
725 ESPN2 N/A

735,737,738,739,740,743,746,750,754,757,758,770
All are in the Guide, none are available.


----------



## linkify (Feb 1, 2007)

about an hour ago I forced a Tivo update and I could tell by the size of the download that something significant was on the way.

Sure enough, my HD channels finally are all good after being screwed up since last Wednesday.

I live in 94707.


----------



## Pandemonical (Dec 20, 2002)

Suddenly fixed here in 94706. No lineup update notification or anything, just checked the affected channels, and suddenly they have the correct channel names and guide data. Thanks!!!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

retired_guy said:


> Still screwed up in Saratoga, CA zip 95070
> Channel Guide Actual
> 721 GOLFVS GOLFVS
> 722 GOLFVS TLC
> ...


From what I see on Zap2it.com, the Comcast of Los Gatos lineup still shows this error. The duplicated channels helped to confirm.

Looking at the data on our servers, this lineup appears to have been corrected already and is waiting for your DVR to pick up the changes on its next connection. I suggest making a connection to see if you receive an update.

Being the day before Thanksgiving, I'm having trouble finding a lot of people in the office who can confirm things for me, but it is looking like a lot of updates are available right now if not at the end of the day.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine is also fixed... FINALLY !

RonR


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

Fixed in Saratoga, too.


----------



## sayonaraML (Jul 5, 2004)

Got home a little while okay and did an early re-connect and as soon as it was done, there was the message saying I had a channel change - big list it is too. Let's hope these blank spaces translate into content! And thanks to Jerry for representing regularly on the thread. Without reading his note I probably would have just waited for my regular connection and wouldn't be back to normal now.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I forced a connection and got the new lineup this afternoon, and also the usual message listing the changes. Time to restore my Showtime Season Passes.


----------



## Groovee60 (Oct 31, 2004)

Update from Sebastopol, CA in the North SF Bay Area.

Almost Fixed. Until I performed the manual service connection this afternoon, I too had the new Comcast lineup with working channels but no guide entries for the higher HD channels. After getting the update, I now have the guide entries, but I am still missing a few channels.

According to Zap2it.com, my zip (95472) maps to Comcast Rohnert Park Digital. The other option listed is Comcast Saint Helena Digital. Both of these lineups as listed on Zap2it appear to be the same, but do not match what I am successfully getting from TiVo.

Here's the glitches: I am successfully receiving ESPNHD on channel 724, even though Zap2it thinks it should be on 723. My guide also shows 2 entries for ESPN2HD on channel 725 but neither one of them has a signal. Finally, my guide shows NFLHD on channel 730 and TNTHD on channel 737, neither of which is received.

Interestingly, these three channels (ESPN2HD, NFLHD, and TNTHD) never came through for me BEFORE this lineup change. They've been blank for as long as I've had the Series 3 Tivo (about 2 years). I was hoping I would finally get them after this lineup change got ironed out.

Can anybody corroborate that they are seeing the same behavior in the North SF Bay Area, and/or suggest how/if this can be fixed?


----------



## Wynguy (Dec 14, 2006)

All fixed in 95492 (Windsor / Comcast Healdsburg)


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

i'm in 95124 with an S3 and all has been working properly for me (knock on wood) since the recent channel moves...

but yesterday i got a "A lineup change has occurred" with my daily update that said:

The TiVo service has detected a change in your cable lineup.
Added:
40 FSBAHDS

now this is strange because this is the Fox Sports Bay Area channel that has always been there (part of the lower "82" basic lineup

however when i go to the TiVo channel guide for this "new" channel 40 it mostly shows SIGN OFF... it -appears- to actually be the guide for 720, the HD channel

so i went into the TiVo "channels i receive" setup page and the official titles for the two channels are:

40 - FSBAHDS
Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs

720 - FSBAHDS
Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs

so somehow the TiVo service is now mapping the programming guide for 720 to 40

anyone else notice this?

do i simply file a report with TiVo?

Happy Thanksgiving!
robin


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

robingo88 said:


> i'm in 95124 with an S3 and all has been working properly for me (knock on wood) since the recent channel moves...
> 
> but yesterday i got a "A lineup change has occurred" with my daily update that said:
> 
> ...


Robin I'm down here in Marin and got the same update from Comcast as others detailed in the tread above. When I got my update my S3 said I had two Channel 725's (ESPN2 in my area) with no guide data for either. What I did, but don't know if it will work for you is go to your "channels I recieve" highlight 40 and as directed at the bottom of the screen press "enter" as a wrong channel and Tivo will go through its re-mapping process. This worked for me (although it takes awhile). Eliminated my extra 725 and got guide date for the existing one. Hope that works.

Ps. Groovee60, you may want to attempt the same on any one of your problem channels.

Cheers


----------



## Groovee60 (Oct 31, 2004)

At wannaRock2's suggestion, I ran the lineup portion of Guided Setup again. The redundant channel 725 went away, but I still have no picture for that channel (ESPN2HD), NFLHD, or TNTHD. 

At this point it seems like a Comcast issue instead of Tivo issue. But are others in my area (Sonoma County, CA) able to receive these channels in HD?


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

wannarock2 said:


> Robin I'm down here in Marin and got the same update from Comcast as others detailed in the tread above. When I got my update my S3 said I had two Channel 725's (ESPN2 in my area) with no guide data for either. What I did, but don't know if it will work for you is go to your "channels I recieve" highlight 40 and as directed at the bottom of the screen press "enter" as a wrong channel and Tivo will go through its re-mapping process. This worked for me (although it takes awhile). Eliminated my extra 725 and got guide date for the existing one. Hope that works.
> 
> Ps. Groovee60, you may want to attempt the same on any one of your problem channels.
> 
> Cheers


thanks... but this is a slightly different problem... my channel lineup is/was correct after the move and i've got the right lineup selected... somehow the latest tivo/tribune push messed up the info for channel 40... it deleted the old channel 40 (FSN Bay Area) and, instead, substituted the programming guide info for 720 (the HD FSN Bay Area) onto channel 40 as well...

clearly a mistake, i was just wondering if anyone else had seen it too? (had the same change notice on my old S1 SVR-2000)... i reported it on the tivo site... hopefully it'll be fixed in a few days...

thanks for the suggestion, though... it would be a good first place to start!

cheers and happy thanksgiving!
robin


----------



## Jerry Wilson (Jan 7, 2005)

I find the moved channels ok, with the list from my cable company, but on the old channel's remain (dead) and are getting all the data. If I "Clear program information & To Do List" will the channel listing's be GONE? ESPECIALLY THE OLD CHANNELS?


----------



## Jerry Wilson (Jan 7, 2005)

After changing my zip, back and forth, and refreshing everything I had no changes last night. This morning my old listings are gone but I still have no channel info on the moved HD channels. It seems all I can do is wait now.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Jerry, 

What zip code are you located in? Can you give me a few channel examples?

Jerry


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Sometime on the 24th my TiVo got a lineup change for Comcast, Ann Arbor, MI (48103). However, none of the additions or changes appear to be active yet on the wire. Zap2It has the same changes. The Comcast website lists the old (correct) lineup for my zipcode. Anyone in this area know when Comcast will flip the switch (or have any other information)?

Additions:

195 USAHD
196 TBSHD
212 HISTHD
213 CNNHD

Moves:

191-186 AZN
213-229 (on demand channel)
028-104 CSPAN2
282-188 JWLTV

--Jeff


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

AlphaDelta said:


> Sometime on the 24th my TiVo got a lineup change for Comcast, Ann Arbor, MI (48103). However, none of the additions or changes appear to be active yet on the wire. Zap2It has the same changes. The Comcast website lists the old (correct) lineup for my zipcode. Anyone in this area know when Comcast will flip the switch (or have any other information)?
> 
> Additions:
> 
> ...


I just turned my S3 on and was greeted with the line up change message too.

zipcode - 48229

added:

104 CSPAN2
190 LEAC190
195 USAHD
196 TBSHD
212 HSTRYHD
213 CNNHD
230 MUSHDDM

Deleted:

188 LOOR188
504 IN4
505 IN5
506 IN6
507 IN7

Moved:

From 191 to 186 AZNTV
From 213 to 229 PREHDDM
From 282 to 188 JWLTV

none of the above has actually changed however and my Motorola DVR also shows my previous(current from day 1) info. luckily I don't record anything on any of the channels on the new line up.


----------



## storyboard (Feb 25, 2005)

robingo88 said:


> my channel lineup is/was correct after the move and i've got the right lineup selected... somehow the latest tivo/tribune push messed up the info for channel 40... it deleted the old channel 40 (FSN Bay Area) and, instead, substituted the programming guide info for 720 (the HD FSN Bay Area) onto channel 40 as well...


That *exactly* describes my situation.
(I'm living in the 95118. I have Comcast analog extended basic.)

Like you I hope TiVo will automagically fix this & update it soon. I rely on the TiVo guide to tell me when the Sharks are on Channel 40.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

chrishicks said:


> I just turned my S3 on and was greeted with the line up change message too.
> 
> zipcode - 48229
> 
> ...


Update: I guess Tivo was correct here and was just updated faster than everything else. I turned on my Comcast box this morning and the changes above were actually on the box. I checked my S3 and it was there too.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

MBCMichaelB said:


> Is it common for channels to show up on the TiVo days/weeks before they are actually activated?


Whenever any cable providers make changes, they control the timing of when those changes should be delivered. They tell the data handlers exactly when to make the changeover in the channel guides, and then tell their engineers when to actually switch video to match. *If *they tell their engineers to swap the channels on Wednesday at midnight *and *send that same data to the data handlers ahead of time, the customer _should _rarely notice a problem. Unfortunately, cable providers don't always time the updates properly, which can account for long periods where the information is not correct.

After that point, the only variables are when the data is actually sent to the TiVo servers and are made available for download, as well as the actual time when your DVR contacts the servers to receive the update. That can add hours, or even a day or two depending on timing.

Depending on the size of the update, there will be processing time on the DVR itself when it runs the indexer, but that is usually just a few minutes.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Since the HD channels were fixed here in the SF BayArea I'm still seeing a problem with channels 738 and 739.

Both the Comcast online lineup and my Tivo show: 738 = USAHD & 739 = UHD

I get nothing on 738 and on 739 I get USAHD.

Talking to Comcast they acknowledge that their online lineup is not correct and that 738 should be UHD and 739 should be USAHD. I submitted a lineup problem to Tivo.

Anyone else see this ?

RonR

edit -> this is in Richmond CA 94804


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

ronr2006 said:


> Since the HD channels were fixed here in the SF BayArea I'm still seeing a problem with channels 738 and 739.


Exactly where in the bay area are you? You haven't set your location up, so we've no idea.

Those channels are working for me. Around here 739 is UHD and 738 is USA, so your guide data would be fine for me.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

btwyx said:


> Exactly where in the bay area are you? You haven't set your location up, so we've no idea.


Richmond CA 94804


----------



## kobari (Oct 27, 2007)

I really don't understand why people keep saying that this is not Tivo's fault!!! I paid ~ $500 for the device, and am paying ~ $15 for the service. I logged a complaint/bug ~ 6 weeks ago, and it is still messed up (after 6 weeks!!!). Current Channel line up has new and old channels (i.e. HBO was on 730 and moved to 770, now 730 is blank and tivo shows both as HBO with program information for 730 and nothing for 770 ), and all new lineup has no information available. Furthermore, my non-digital channels used to have information (like 500-550), and now it says they are not available either.

If this was a few days, I would be OK, but not being able to fix a FUNDAMENTAL issue like this in 6 weeks is complete incompetence on Tivo's side. I say fundamental because if you are doing all recordings manually, what is the point of having a tivo? And, what makes it even worse is the CSRs they have. Every time I call Tivo, they tell me that it will be fixed within a week for the last 6 weeks, and if you press hard on them, they say so do you want to cancel your service? Yeah, I definitely do, but I paid $500 already...

Right now, a few channels that I have are as follows:

730 -> Blank
754 -> Discovery
757 -> National Geographic
770 -> HBO
780 -> Starz


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

I've having issues too. Comcast Chicago. My Tivo lists both 205 and 218 as HDT and has corresponding guide data. The problem is, I'm 90% sure the channel being actually *broadcast* on both 205 and 218 is Discovery Channel HD and not HDT. It's hard because both channels do so much cross-promotion, but the actual show being broadcast on HDT (according to the guide data) isn't what airing on 205 or 218 for me. 

Very weird.


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

I am in San Jose, CA 95148 and have been experiencing some weirdness after the lineup changes.

1) I was getting two entries for NFLHD on channel 730. I had to delete one of them in my channel setup screen. Thus I had two lines showing 730 NFLHD - odd...

2) TiVo was recording suggestions off of 719 MOJOHD. However, MOJOHD is now on 740 or something. The weird thing is that the Channel Guide had it correct and showed only the correct MOJOHD channel. But for some reason, the Tivo Suggestion program still thought stuff was airing on an old channel. This problem was particularly weird because while recording on 719, it would identify the channel as MOJOHD. However, if you went back an hour or so later and manually tuned to 719, it would just say Channel Not Available and give no station identifier.

Item #2 happened on several different HD channels so I finally did Repeat Guided Setup (RGS) to see if this fixes it.

Someone dropped the ball on this channel changeover. I don't know who, but I think it could have been done a lot cleaner than it was. I don't think I can blame the maid this time.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

juanvaldez said:


> I am in San Jose, CA 95148 and have been experiencing some weirdness after the lineup changes.
> 
> 1) I was getting two entries for NFLHD on channel 730. I had to delete one of them in my channel setup screen. Thus I had two lines showing 730 NFLHD - odd...
> 
> ...


Same thing just happened to me with TNTHD. It was trying to record it on the OLD TNTHD instead of the new one and was simply recording dead air.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Although my TiVo automatically added the new channels I did have to manually delete a couple of the old ones from the _channels I receive_ menu. The TiVO Suggestion may have just been scheduled before the transition and maybe you still have the old channel listed in _channels I receive_?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jlib said:


> Although my TiVo automatically added the new channels I did have to manually delete a couple of the old ones from the _channels I receive_ menu. The TiVO Suggestion may have just been scheduled before the transition and maybe you still have the old channel listed in _channels I receive_?


I checked for that. I don't even have the old copy of the channel in my channel list. The TiVo was simply tuning in that channel manually and trying to record it. Somewhere there's an old request floating around requesting the recording, and could very well be an old deleted season pass or perhaps as you say, some old suggestions that were scheduled long ago. Only thing is, the guide data is usually only good for about two weeks. It's been longer than that since the changeover...


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

That sums up what I am seeing very well. Recording of dead air from stations that used to exist at a certain channel number, but got moved after the channel re-org.

Hopefully this will be resolved by the RGS I did yesterday - haven't had time to go check.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

> My Comcast Digital is all messed up. My new HD channels, from 737 up to 795all show "to be announced" for the guide- and there are a few channels that, when selected, don't bring up the channel that's listed on the guide. The channel lineup seems right (I think) but the guide data sure isn't of any usefulness. I've done the guide setup and that doesn't do the trick.


My problem is similar in Seattle 98032.

Comcast added 4 hd channels on the 6th of December. 670, 671, 672, 673 USA, History, AE and Nat Geographic. (channel numbers and names not necessarily respective.) I found out from channel menu what channels were added by scrolling the list, because I heard they were to be added. I did not receive any channel added notification from TiVo.

The guide for all four says to be announced. Selecting any of these channels from the guide does not tune to the channel (Essentially no response to remote command). I can enter the channel numbers and receive the signal though.

Connected to the TiVo service and no change.

zap2it does not show any of these channels, so my guess is that this is a comcast issue about providing information.

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

storyboard said:


> That *exactly* describes my situation.
> (I'm living in the 95118. I have Comcast analog extended basic.)
> 
> Like you I hope TiVo will automagically fix this & update it soon. I rely on the TiVo guide to tell me when the Sharks are on Channel 40.


hey SB... i'm wondering if your Channel 40 has ever gotten fixed? i've contacted TiVo twice, and they've assigned two different case numbers, but so far no good... this change has affected both an old S1 and my new S3, so its either something funky with my account information or the zipcode i'm in, but not the actual TiVo...

any idea how to get some movement on this?

cheers!
r


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

robingo88 said:


> hey SB... i'm wondering if your Channel 40 has ever gotten fixed?


update at 3:30pm: just got a notice from my TiVo that the Channel 40 has been assigned to Fox Sports Bay Area... w00t!

(no idea what this means, but its the word of the year, and i desperately want to be hip)

cheers
r


----------



## DancingDavidE (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone in Chicago using TiVoHD have their guide information on the HD channels showing only "To be announced"?

Zap2it has all of the information correct.

I'm receiving the channels no problem, but TiVo doesn't know what's on them is all. The TiVo is making the connection with the update service -- anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

Friends,

I live in San Jose, CA (ZIP 95148) and noticed a TiVo message a few days ago about Tivo detecting a Comcast lineup change. One of the deleted channels was Channel 765, which is Disney HD.

We record programs for my daughters off this channel. The Channel Guide reports "To Be Announced" but there is still programming coming on the channel.

Has anyone else seen this?

This is affecting the Season Pass recordings for some programs on this channel.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

That's hapened to us as well. Sci-Fi HD is the one I'm worried about. I need to call Comcast to check this is a TiVo screw up, then call TiVo about it.

The last time they screwed up like this, the channels came back in a few days.


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

Thank you for reporting that you are experiencing this issue as well. I don't think it is a Comcast issue since I also have two Comcast DVRs and they both report correct information.

Since channels like Sci-Fi HD and Disney HD are affected, I am hopeful that the issue will get prompt attention. I know if it were CSPAN, then probably nobody would know about it for a few years. 

To further clarify, this channel appears correctly in the lineup. However, all program information is "To Be Announced".

Please let me know if it resolves on your end and I will do the same on this end!



btwyx said:


> That's hapened to us as well. Sci-Fi HD is the one I'm worried about. I need to call Comcast to check this is a TiVo screw up, then call TiVo about it.
> 
> The last time they screwed up like this, the channels came back in a few days.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

juanvaldez said:


> Thank you for reporting that you are experiencing this issue as well. I don't think it is a Comcast issue since I also have two Comcast DVRs and they both report correct information.
> 
> Since channels like Sci-Fi HD and Disney HD are affected, I am hopeful that the issue will get prompt attention. I know if it were CSPAN, then probably nobody would know about it for a few years.
> 
> ...


On Friday 9/12 we received a message "The TiVo service has detected a change in your cable lineup.

deleted:
188 KTVUDT2
229 EWTN
765 DISNHD
852 XCESS
853 PLAYBOY
854 PENT"

I can attest that 188, 229, 765 are all actually still there; it's just that their guide info has gone AWOL.

This is the Achilles heel of the TiVo service IMO. When the service TiVo buys their grin info from (wrigley? tribune media?) gets out of sync, the TiVo is blinded by it.


----------



## juanvaldez (Mar 21, 2003)

This is the exact same message I received.

It's hilarious that they'd delete Disney and Playboy at the same time. Sure way to annoy both the kids and adults!! 



uurf said:


> On Friday 9/12 we received a message "The TiVo service has detected a change in your cable lineup.
> 
> deleted:
> 188 KTVUDT2
> ...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I just got the message that the same channels had just been added back, and Sci-Fi had guide data again.

Just like last time, it took a few days for them to recover from their screw up.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok sorry for bumping this thread but, i have always had this issue with tivo and now i m having it with my new tivo. oxygen channel is normally ch 73 and on tivo 73 showa as sci fi etc. I check both zap2it and comcast and they are in sync, only tivo seems to be messed up.


----------



## JoeltheTiVoFan (Oct 28, 2002)

....the TiVo channel list is screwed up on a few channels in the 60s/70s number range. Sci-fi, oxygen, HGTV, all mapped incorrectly.

Does anyone else see this?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I had similar problems in Saratoga, CA, called TiVo and they said that the channels were mapped properly and the Guide data should have been OK. I then went to the Comcast office and found that when they'd upgraded my local network capability, they converted me to what they call the "Advanced Digital Network", which has slightly different channels assignments than I'd been using for years. They had channel guides for my old setup as well as the new. By going through Guided Setup again for each TiVo, all my Guide data straightened out.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

More sadness.

Weeks ago VersusHD moved from sharing 723 with the local HD Sports (Sharks, primarily) to their own channel (740) but the guide data hasn't caught up yet. VersusHD guide data still appears on 723, while 740 has the VersusHD label and programming but its guide content is perpetually "to be announced". Which means, for example, to record today's NHL all star game, manual recording is the only option.

Usually these eventually right themselves, but it's been long enough now that I'm convinced this is going to require intervention to correct.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Any other NorCal folks getting the east cost feed of FX-HD (Nip/Tuck, Damages) but with west coast info? grrr!


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

At Comcast Seattle I'm not aware of any incorrect mappings, but we DO have about 10 recently added HD channels (E!HD, E!StyleHD, BRAVOHD, CNNHD, FoxNewsHD, CNBCHD on 650-659). Missing: MSNBCHD. Where's my Rachel Maddow in HD? Is this too many letters for one channel?

Of these, only CNNHD has any program data. So far, the Comcast channel line up page does not show that these channels exist. So if they're not part of my official lineup I guess I can't complain.


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

Both of my TiVo's got a lineup change (Analog) in the last few days that removed all of the channels above 31 which happens to coincide with Comcast's planned removal of these channels from the analog lineup on 18 March. It seems as if either TiVo or the lineup provider screwed up again. I know the channels are still there since I can tune to them on my non-Tivo, no cable box TVs.

I've got my box full of DTA's from Comcast to switch to the digital lineup on all my TV's, but it pissed me off that they pulled the channel weeks before Comcast stopped transmitting them!

Like all of the other stories in this tread, I suspect that there's no point in complaining. I'll just bite the bullet and install the DTA this weekend.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

uurf said:


> More sadness.
> 
> Weeks ago VersusHD moved from sharing 723 with the local HD Sports (Sharks, primarily) to their own channel (740) but the guide data hasn't caught up yet. VersusHD guide data still appears on 723, while 740 has the VersusHD label and programming but its guide content is perpetually "to be announced". Which means, for example, to record today's NHL all star game, manual recording is the only option.
> 
> Usually these eventually right themselves, but it's been long enough now that I'm convinced this is going to require intervention to correct.


Well it's been since January, and Versus HD is still not fixed in the guide. As we get closer to the NHL playoffs this gets more and more critical. Who owns making sure the Tivo Guide content is correct?


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

BTW the offending cable system/guide is Comcast in zip 95125 (San Jose).

Thanks.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

uurf said:


> Well it's been since January, and Versus HD is still not fixed in the guide. As we get closer to the NHL playoffs this gets more and more critical. Who owns making sure the Tivo Guide content is correct?


Did you call Tivo and report the lineup discrepancy? While tivo outsources to tribune for their guide data, it's ultimately their responsibility to make sure it's right. But, if no one notifies them, it's not going to get fixed. Though, I am surprised in the middle of San Jose, no one has notified tivo.


----------



## uurf (Nov 6, 2007)

I called this morning. If anyone else is antsy about their ability to TiVO Playoff Hockey, please call now, as she said squeaky wheels get attention faster.


----------

